# liver tablets?



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

just reading a bodybuilding ebook.... and it says "

Every waking hour drink 12 ounces of water along with 6 desiccated liver tablets" does anyone know what tablets he means? he mean cod liver tablets or what?


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi

There is such a thing as desiccated liver tablets. They are a way of getting the Iron and B vitamins from Liver and not have to neck down a half a kilo of the stuff a day. You can get them at any Holland and Barrett , its a proper old school supplement. They are also pretty cheap, I got 500 for under a tenner. And they are massive tabs, especially when you are trying to neck a few at a time. No pain no gain I suppose  .


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

cheers dude, also said in te article thease are loaded with vit b12


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Screw the tablets and eat real liver. Its the single greatest nutrition source full stop.

Good read on liverhttp://nourishedmagazine.com.au/blog/articles/nourishing-the-liver 



> It is widely known by all ancient societies that liver is the most nourishing food on the planet. Liver contains more nutrients, gram for gram, than any other food including:
> 
> * High-quality protein
> 
> ...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

maybe its means something like milk thistle


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

thread one -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/16877-dessicated-liver-tabs.html

thread two -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/9877-liver-tablets-they-anabolic.html

mmmmm Havent read the first but thread 2 is fantastic 

and No, its not milk thistle mate


----------

